
Ask HN: Slack alternative with native clients - salutis
Quite some time ago, someone on HN mentioned a group chat app (like Slack) that comes with truly native clients for all supported platforms. I tried to search for HN that comment but found nothing. Was it just my imagination?<p>P.S. By &quot;native&quot; I mean Cocoa on Mac, etc. Not a web page packaged in an app, i.e. no Electron and similar.
======
byoung2
Atlassian has a new app [https://techcrunch.com/2017/09/07/atlassian-launches-
stride-...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/09/07/atlassian-launches-stride-its-
slack-competitor/)

By the way, what's wrong with electron or similar wrappers? Size? Performance?

~~~
salutis
Non-standard UI, general slowness, energy consumption, glitches, missing
standard keyboard shortcuts, etc. The list goes on and on. It's a lowest
common denominator, doesn't use what Cocoa/Mac has to offer. TL;DR Poor
usability.

~~~
byoung2
Yeah it's a tradeoff. It's a cost-effective way for a small startup to get a
Mac, Windows, and Linux version in the hands of users quickly. If they get
adoption and money, it would be a good idea to then do native versions.

------
wheresvic1
We use hipchat by atlassian and it seems to do a pretty decent job

------
kcucuycuixldjd
Maybe it was gitter? it was boughtby gitlab and opensourced iirc

~~~
salutis
Just tried it. The "app" is just a single giant web view.

